# Sonata no. 2 in Des Major - movement two



## AndreasvanHaren

Here is the second movement of my second sonata. It starts to change somehow in style, especially compared with my first sonata. Seems to happen automatically. I hope to hear comments on it, that really always helps me to get a fresh look on my music.

here it is:

http://www.box.net/shared/ftxyqc01de

best wishes and thanks for the time taken to listen to it,

André


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi André,

What a splendid surprise this was ... a wonderful contrast to the 1st movement of this Second Sonata. You have such a natural talent for this - it's so fresh and unlike any other present day piano works being composed. Keep up all the great work, and many thanks for sharing this with the forum community.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi Krummhorn, thanks! I love to write this kind of music, but I noticed also that my style is changing over time. I will see where it goes.

André


----------



## Krummhorn

André,

Your welcome. I think we all experience some style change over the years. Wherever this takes you, I am certain that it will always be a wonderful experience for you as a composer and for us as listeners and players. You've got a wonderful gift, André.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi,
I uploaded the score of the second movement of my second sonata as well. You can find the complete score of movement one and two here:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/pianosonatano2.htm

André


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi André,

Appreciated the 'pdf' post, as I have always liked to read scores as they are being played. 

Kh


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

you are welcome.


----------

